# Ended: This is the last day to save on the revolutionary Peak Design Travel Tripod



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 15, 2019)

> Peak Design is no stranger to extremely successful Kickstarter campaigns, as such, we only promote companies that have been previously successful in releasing products via Kickstarter.
> Peak Design has managed to raise $10,000,000 USD (and counting) on their latest campaign for a revolutionary travel tripod. If you want in on the preorder savings, you have 12 hours left to save. The next availability will be at full retail price.
> *Learn more about the Peak Design Travel Tripod*



Continue reading...


----------



## Tahoejr (Jul 15, 2019)

Clearly Peak Design needs more attention to this Kickstarter effort . . .


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 15, 2019)

Tahoejr said:


> Clearly Peak Design needs more attention to this Kickstarter effort . . .



Full disclosure: It's an affiliate link.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 15, 2019)

Although I like that product I also smell
curry favour

I unterstand CR needs ads and colaborations but why not revive the original thread?


----------



## Trey T (Jul 15, 2019)

Whats the minimum pledge amount to get a free CF one?


----------



## SUNDOG04 (Jul 15, 2019)

Have a RRS tripod. No need to look elsewhere.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 15, 2019)

Trey T said:


> Whats the minimum pledge amount to get a free CF one?


$479 + p&p (instead of retail $599.95)
just read the Kickstarter conditions


----------



## docsmith (Jul 15, 2019)

21,631 (at time of the post) backers? 

That surprises me. I would think that most people in the market for a good travel tripod would already have one. You know, Gitzo, RRS, etc? And while I was intrigued enough in their slick design to check, the main advantage I see is portability due to it's small size. 

Their spec's (carbon fiber version): 3.125 inch diameter, 15.5 inch height, and 2.81 lbs

My now 6 year old Gitzo GT1542T (carbon fiber) with Markins Q3T ballhead: 3.25" diameter, 20 inches (ballhead mounted, legs reversed) and 3 lbs (ballhead mounted)

I can't see upgrading for 0.125" diameter, 4.5" height, and 0.19 lbs in savings. Not for $479.

BTW...The gitzo with Markins Q3T-remarkable combination. One of my best photographic purchases has been a tripod I can take just about anywhere.


----------



## slclick (Jul 15, 2019)

Here's the way I see it. Typically when you travel, it's to destinations which are photography opportunities you don't have at home. Why bring along the lighter tripod and have a potentially worse experience with possible wind, uncertain terrain etc...all which lead to movement. I think that it's MORE important to travel with the big boys for a rock solid capture.


----------



## Hector1970 (Jul 15, 2019)

I have a Gitzo GT1544T and a Acratech GV2 Ballhead. It's a very nice travel combination.
It's a very sturdy tripod. I get great general use out of it. I often leave my bigger tripods at home as they are so heavy.
Not a cheap combination but it's paid back in spades. I'd bring a tripod alot more than I would have before getting it.
Peak Design always deliver on Kickstarter but I think Peak Design are charging alot for a tripod that's untested.
I hope they do a good job as they've gathered in alot of money for it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 16, 2019)

docsmith said:


> 21,631 (at time of the post) backers?


Kickstarter reminds me of the definition of ‘backer’ stated in _10 Things I Hate About You_ – “Someone with money, who’s stupid.”


----------



## Dantana (Jul 16, 2019)

docsmith said:


> 21,631 (at time of the post) backers?
> 
> That surprises me. I would think that most people in the market for a good travel tripod would already have one. You know, Gitzo, RRS, etc? And while I was intrigued enough in their slick design to check, the main advantage I see is portability due to it's small size.
> 
> ...



I think you are looking at this way too logically.

I have a feeling they target demo for this doesn't know RRS, Gitzo, or Markins. Sure, there will be some experienced gear heads (and I mean that in the best way possible) who order this tripod. I think the people that Peak Design is marketing this for are those looking for something new and slick. 

I like some of their products, especially their straps and anchors. I can't see myself spending that kind of money on that particular tripod though, especially without getting to try it out. But that's just me.


----------



## hamish (Jul 16, 2019)

docsmith said:


> I would think that most people in the market for a good travel tripod would already have one.



Not always the case. I've been getting back into photography and currently have a cheap tripod that I was given by someone. It is bulky and heavy (I think it's some kind of video tripod as it has a panning head). It works just enough, but it is far from "good".

I've backed the Peak Design aluminium tripod. Yes, it costs quite a chunk of change (and I can't afford the carbon fibre one) but I'm really looking forward to using something small, light and easy to use.


----------



## Bennymiata (Jul 16, 2019)

Ive got a Benro cf travel tripod which is similar in size and weight, but only cost about $150 or so.
I won't be buying one of these.


----------



## M. D. Vaden of Oregon (Jul 16, 2019)

Allow me to add this ...

If the new tripod does also accept a Manfrotto ball head or plate, and also raise the EVF up to my eye standing, it will not seem revolutionary.


----------



## maves (Jul 16, 2019)

I'm actually pretty impressed with Peak designs effort to rethink a very common item. I won't be buying one, but I look forward to checking them out. I live in an area of lots of great and long hikes so I cans the value in shaving off every gram or mm where possible. I have a compact Sirui tripod which works well for me, but the award shape can make packing it into a backpack a mission. If it's like all my other PD gear, then it should be great quality.


----------



## docsmith (Jul 16, 2019)

hamish said:


> Not always the case. I've been getting back into photography and currently have a cheap tripod that I was given by someone. It is bulky and heavy (I think it's some kind of video tripod as it has a panning head). It works just enough, but it is far from "good".
> 
> I've backed the Peak Design aluminium tripod. Yes, it costs quite a chunk of change (and I can't afford the carbon fibre one) but I'm really looking forward to using something small, light and easy to use.


And if I did not already have a travel tripod, I would take a close look at this one. Peak design has done a good job of getting these in the hands of various internet "influencers." So, you can definitely scroll around and get a good sense of the tripod and it seems good. I haven't evaluated the competition in years, so I do not know how it stacks up.

I was thinking about this a bit more and the advantage of the 15.5" height is that you could pretty easily fit this inside several medium to large camera bags. That would be handy.

Still not getting one.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jul 17, 2019)

Still more than I paid for any of my 4 Gitzo tripods (3 new and one used) - I don't think this one is viable.

Looks cool but just too expensive and hopeless flippy leg locks too!


----------



## flip314 (Jul 18, 2019)

johnf3f said:


> Still more than I paid for any of my 4 Gitzo tripods (3 new and one used) - I don't think this one is viable.
> 
> Looks cool but just too expensive and hopeless flippy leg locks too!



Please tell me you use 3 of the tripods to support the 4th one, making a monster nonopod.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jul 18, 2019)

flip314 said:


> Please tell me you use 3 of the tripods to support the 4th one, making a monster nonopod.



Tee Hee! Never thought of something like that.

I have different tripods for different uses. As I find Gitzo tripods to perform excellently and I bought all of mine at very sensible prices . 
I live in the Uk so my entire Gitzo collection (GT3320BS,GT2531,GT4542LS,G1550T(used) and GM2541 + a Sirui 4 series mono pod) cost me less than a single 3 series RRS tripod - not a bad deal I think?


----------

